# Can a DISH 1000.4 be used for FTA??



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

I got a free dish 1000.4 reflector and other parts. Could it be used for fta? Is it big enough?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

It depends on what you want to receive, and how talented you are at jury rigging things. 1000.4 is designed for Ku circular polarity.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

I am good at that stuff! i just want something to experement with


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

You need something bigger, especially in rain fade. The FTA satellites do not use the power Dish & Direct do. You may pick up something on KU, but there would be rainfade. For good KU reception, a 4-6 feet Dish is better. The LNBFs would have to be changed out anyway.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Ok i could change the lnbf. ANYTHING FOR FTA


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The Dish LNBF is no good for satellites other than their own and Expressvue (which also used E* made equipment). Dish uses circular polarization. In any event there is no FTA on any of these satellites.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Even with a diffrent LNB? Like an avenger LNB?


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

And what is "rainfade"


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

tylorert said:


> Even with a diffrent LNB? Like an avenger LNB?


What is an average LNB. Rather than asking here I would suggest you use google and read about FTA


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Heavy rain, you will not get a signal.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

RBA said:


> What is an average LNB. Rather than asking here I would suggest you use google and read about FTA


This is what im talking about: https://www.amazon.com/Avenger-Universal-Single-Stability-PLL2/dp/B0087OTUJI


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

I do not own this pic in any way


----------

